# Go Pro Or Tactacam?



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking for camera to self film Bow Hunts Go Pro, Tactacam or something else you would recommend?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm partial to GoPro's since I have them but they are very versatile with mounts and clamps for every application. In addition, you can use the remote to control mulitple cameras so mount one on your bow and one behind you on the tree or blind. One click and both cameras will start recording or you can use the GoPro app on your smartphone as well as have full camera control and live preview to see what your cameras are actually looking at.


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That's really what I was leaning towards.


----------

